# It's what's for dinner



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't think I've ever seen hot Italian sausage. I'll have to look. Maybe it's a regional thing.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Been making pasta that way for years. I also make my burgers with hot sausage. Combined with diced onions right in the burger before cooking. With a good craft beer its unbeatable. Unless theres ribeyes on the hickory charcoal of course. Those are really unbeatable.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen hot italian sausage. I'll have to look. Maybe it's a regional thing.


Its everywhere in central Pa. I usually get Hatfield Hot Italian.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

Wife is fixing ribs for my birthday tonight.


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

I added minced garlic, italian seasonings and dried minced onions. 
Getting ready to pig out now.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Randy Bush said:


> Wife is fixing ribs for my birthday tonight.


Birthdays are Lobster or Crab legs or both. And beer or wine of course. Happy Birthday.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

LS-6 said:


> I added minced garlic, italian seasonings and dried minced onions.
> Getting ready to pig out now.


I also use Hot sausage in Chili in place of Gr beef . Anything calling for ground beef gets replaced with hot sausage. Enjoy!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

LS-6 said:


> I added minced garlic, italian seasonings and dried minced onions.
> Getting ready to pig out now.


Looks good, I was thinking of making meatballs and sausages in sauce tomorrow


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Lazy today so a Marie Callender's thing. Tomorrow some kind of burrito I'll dream up overnight.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Randy Bush said:


> Wife is fixing ribs for my birthday tonight.


Happy Birthday


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nik333 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen hot Italian sausage. I'll have to look. Maybe it's a regional thing.


I have never known a world without hot and mild Italian sausage. Been eating hot since I was a kid. In most cases its not very hot. Costco sell hot and mild and so do all the grocery stores I have ever been in.
Its entirely possible you have never seen it because you have never heard of it? Go to the meat case where all the sausages are. I bet they have Italian hot?



Randy Bush said:


> Wife is fixing ribs for my birthday tonight.


I never trust my wife with ribs....lol This would be my job. Actually my wife has not had to cook dinner 10 times since we have been married. 28 years.
Maybe its more as I had surgery last year and was not able to cook. I lost 15 pounds in 3 weeks.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Randy Bush said:


> Wife is fixing ribs for my birthday tonight.


Have a happy well fed birthday!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@J. V. - I found it next to the hamburger section. I rarely buy ground meat, so I never saw it.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

wooleybooger said:


> Lazy today so a Marie Callender's thing. Tomorrow some kind of burrito I'll dream up overnight.


Their Chicken pot pie is great ,huge chunks of white meat.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

turbo4 said:


> Their Chicken pot pie is great ,huge chunks of white meat.


Yes, most of that brand that I've eaten has been good.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

turbo4 said:


> Their Chicken pot pie is great ,huge chunks of white meat.


The reason I am not very fond of any frozen dinners. White meat. I would pay extra if they used dark meat. Much much better. IMO of course.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my stars, you people are killing me here, I am so hungry my butt is growling. lol (our grandson said that to us one time) lol


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

J. V. said:


> The reason I am not very fond of any frozen dinners. White meat. I would pay extra if they used dark meat. Much much better. IMO of course.


I like em both. White meat only if is smothered in some kind of liquid like chicken broth or mayonnaise as it tends to be dry otherwise. Dark meat dont have to be ,good just like it is specially turkey.


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Going to have more of the Italian sausage pasta tonight for dinner. Wish I had garlic bread to go with it. 
Good day gentlemen.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> The reason I am not very fond of any frozen dinners. White meat. I would pay extra if they used dark meat. Much much better. IMO of course.


Do they grow'em with dark meat anymore? Not talking about yard birds.


----------

